# YAAAAYY!!! new guy!



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

after I lost the beautiful marble crowntail boy from petco on sunday (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=57756 :evil yeaterday I decided to see if petsmart had any nice crown tails. they just had a bunch of sickly looking veil tailes. (and they put disgusting blue stuff in the water.) weirdly, there is a Petco right down the road so I decided to look there, and they had much nicer bettas, mostly veil tailes, but prettier ones, halfmoons, double tails, and a few crowntails... but what caught my eye was a beautiful giant plakat boy (or as petco calls them, king betta) I'm SOO exited about him! he's a big boy, but he has the CUTEST face! and he's GREEN!! I think he is a piebald, someone correct me if I'm wrong... anyway, on to the pictures!



in his cup


















cute little round tail :-D



















size comparison of him, a quarter, and my thumb











size comparison of him and Lonnie. Lonnie thinks he's so tough! :lol: (thats not Lonnie's permanent home, its a hospital tank. he has mild fin rot and I'm treating him with a teaspoon per gallon aquarium salt for five days)


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Sooo cute. And piebald, yes. He's adorable<3


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Oooo cute little betta! I love the colors!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

SO CUTE. Looks like he could be a marble, so keep an eye on him  And he's HOOJ. And looking pretty impressive when he flares, too  Nice find!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

omg so cute...the first two *picture* "oh, hey, look its you!" *picture* "WHOAH"


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Dont be surprised if he's gone tomorrow *takes him* Haha ) He is so adorable!!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks everyone! :-D



CodeRed said:


> SO CUTE. Looks like he could be a marble, so keep an eye on him  And he's HOOJ. And looking pretty impressive when he flares, too  Nice find!


ooh, marble? COOL!! :-D thanks!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Awww he's a pretty one. Karma was on your side, you found a pretty boy even though you lost the one you wanted.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah :-D I think he's even nicer than the crown tail I lost :-D thank you!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is so cute!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> Dont be surprised if he's gone tomorrow *takes him* Haha ) He is so adorable!!!


lol :lol:


crowntail lover said:


> He is so cute!


thanks! :-D


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome coloring. Most kings I see come in the standard red, blue, and green colors. He's nice.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you! :-D


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG that Betta is so cute! His little tan head against his green body... Lol. And so large! That was a good find!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

more pics more pics more pics!!!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> OMG that Betta is so cute! His little tan head against his green body... Lol. And so large! That was a good find!


thank you! :-D



Neelie said:


> more pics more pics more pics!!!!


lol OK i'll take some when I get home i'm in school right now.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Please!! More Pics )


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Very pretty.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cute!!!!!!!!!
Have you decided on a name?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

he is really pretty peaches!


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I love him!! Kings are so awesome! They make me think of puppies.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

welcome home lil guy!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gosh!! He's so cute!!! More pics!!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks everyone! here's a video of him flaring: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg55PEpnWXQ i'll get more pics later, if i can find my dsi :lol:


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I liked the video ) He is just so adorable!!! (First one to like it!)


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

hes so CUTE...my betta Marbles has little smudges on his head like your king's...I think theyre just adorable


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> I liked the video ) He is just so adorable!!! (First one to like it!)


thanks! :-D



HayrideHaunter said:


> hes so CUTE...my betta Marbles has little smudges on his head like your king's...I think theyre just adorable


thank you! is marbles a plakat too?


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

nah he's a CT, see my avatar/album =3


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

oh WOW he's so pretty!!! :nicefish:


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I had to come creep on you to see your new guy. 

AND HE IS ADORABLE OH MY GOODNESS!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> I had to come creep on you to see your new guy.
> 
> AND HE IS ADORABLE OH MY GOODNESS!!


thank you!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks! :-D


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I will agree on the cute face. I love the pic where he's looking at the camera.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

haha thanks!


----------

